# Need for Speed Underground 3



## Vex24 (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo! 

Wie ihr es an der Überschrift schon lesen könnt geht es hier um
eine Fortsetzung der Underground Reihe aus 2003 und 2004, die wohl besten Need for Speed
Spiele die ich jemals gespielt habe (!)
im Jahre 2005 und 2006 erschienen "Most Wanted" und "Carbon" welche ich beide gerne gespielt habe,
wobei es mich arg gestört hat das Most Wanted (nur) bei Tag gespielt hat und Carbon ein Crew System
und den viel zu niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte. Die beiden Spiele hatten auch kein Underground Feeling mehr
da man bei Most Wanted Sachschaden und Punkte durch Verfolgungsjagden sammeln musste um die Blacklist
aufmischen zu können. Bei Carbon gefielen mir die Canyon Rennen gut, besser als die Heights in nfsu2.
Die darauffolgenden Spiele fande ich alle (ich bin jetzt 16 Jahre alt) irgendwie unpassend da ich mit den 
Undergound-Teilen auf der PS2 und Carbon später auf der XBOX-360 aufgewachsen bin.
Zurzeit spiele ich wieder Underground 2 mit einem Widescreen und Full HD Mod + Texturepack von Dragonzool.
Ehrlich Leute, so wie das Spiel jetzt aussieht und wie es sich spielt koennte man es, mit ein paar grafischen 
Verbesserungen und einer etwas besseren Fahr-Physik und KI wieder auf den Markt werfen und es wuerde sich gut verkaufen.
Die Grundidee von Underground ist es doch das rennen im "Untergrund" stattfinden, illegale Straßenrennen in teils lustig 
getuneten Mittelklasse Wagen bei Nacht in einer bekannten Stadt zu fahren und nicht bei Tag wie bloed in Polizei-
Wagen reinzurasen...
Wer die ersten Teile der "The Fast and Furious" Reihe gesehen hat weis was ich meine, wenn man mal die Story ignoriert.
Irre ich mich oder konnte man in Most Wanted und Carbon keine Marken-Aufkleber auf seine Karren pappen,
keine Markenhersteller bei den Tuningteilen im Performanceberreich auswählen und keine unterschiedlichen Shops mehr finden.
In Carbon (und Mostwanted ?) konnte man zu den rennen "Jumpen" spart zwar Zeit aber wenn man zu den Events
faehrt, lernt man seinen Wagen und die FREI BEFAHRBARE Welt kennen.
Nach Underground 2 konnte man Autos wie Lamborghinis, Mercedes und Porsches kaufen aber mal ehrlich, wollte
man wirklich das originale Design dieser Autos durch Tuning parts (zerstören) oder sie, lustig wie man ist, mit Bunten
Aufklebern zu-kleben?
Mal ehrlich, alle Teile nach Carbon waren solala teils freie Welten, teils wie bei Underground 1 bloß "offiziell", teils 
"Simulationen" und wahnsinnig schlecht geschriebene Storys.

EINFACHSTE UND WOHL BESTE STORY FUER EIN RENNSPIEL BEI DEM MAN SERIENAUTOS (MITTELKLASSE!!) Tuned:

Underdog(z.B 17 jähriger Highschool Schüler mit Führerschein)  kommt in die Stadt, lernt paar Leute kennen, kommt in 
die Underground Rennszene z.B durch einen einen Dialog ueber das eigene Auto wie z.B eine Schulkameradin sagt nach Schulschluss 
( die neue Samantha oder Rachel ?  
 auf dem Parkplatz "Hey cooles Auto, ist das ein Nissan 240SX?" , "Jepp, ich habe noch vor ihn tiefer zulegen
und ein paar neue Felgen dran zu schrauben" , " Klingt gut, vielleicht noch eine andere Lackierung, muss
 leider schon los, ahh bevor ich es vergesse, da du noch neu bist, komm heute Abend mal bei mir vorbei, ein paar Freunde kommen auch, 
ein paar Videos gucken und abhaengen, ich schicke dir die Adresse, 
deine Nummer habe ich ja". Cutscene der, Typ DIESMAL MIT EINER PERSÖNLICHKEIT und einem eigenen NAMEN, fährt Abends zu
der kleinen Party, dann schauen sie sich ein paar Rennvideos an, -> Reden ueber den Typen aus Rockpott und Palmont City
und das er Tot sei und wie krass er drauf war etc. Das Spiel findet im heutigen LA statt.
Merkt ihr was? Diese Szene aehnelt der ersten Szene aus "The Fast and Furoius Tokyo Drift" und ist so Simpel wie Genial.
Danach faehrt man mit der neuen Freundin (die insgeheim ein Underground Racer ist) zu einem Rennen und setzt sich neben ihr ins 
Auto und guckt erstmal zu, STADT BEI NACHT (Mitternacht) auf fast unbefahrenen Strassen. Ein Rundkurs rennen mit nur einer Runde, 
und dann lernt man ihre Freunde und ihren Feind etc kennen. Ich könnte ne komplette Story schreiben, die weit besser ist als jeder Misst
 den EA auf den Markt gebracht hat, will ich jetzt aber nicht   Seht ihr, so einfach kann ein gutes Spiel sein.

ICH ( WIR ) WILL/WOLLEN      -> UNDERGROUND 3<-
DRAG Rennen, Sprint, Drift, Rundkurs, Street X kann weg fallen oder als ein neuer Renntyp auftauchen " Industriegebiet 
Rennen oder sowas" Die Magazine müssen dabei sein, Schlagzeilen ueber Anonyme Fahrer natürlich.
Sponsoren sind etwas unrealistisch. Bei jedem Rennen muss man Geld setzen und kann die rennen auch neustarten.
Bestimmte Rennen soll man nicht gewinnen können, sehr schwere rennen gegen Schluesselfuguren die immer wieder aufholen
und einen fordern bevor sie einen am Ende überholen. (Storyline basiert, wenn amn verliert kommt eine cutscene)
Autos sollten Kratzer, Dellen und Schrammen erhalten können die man selbst (durch lange und schwere Tastenkombinationen
 in der Werkstatt oder gegen Geld beheben kann.
RUFPUNKTE müssen einfach zurück. Diese Rufpunkte sind der Schlüssel zu URL Rennen und zu Titelbildern , jeder weiss was die sind  .
Wenn man in ein Auto crasht mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit, geht das Auto kaputt und man MUSS das Rennen neustarten.
Schadensmodell und die Folgen sollten am Anfang des Spieles ein und ausschaltbar sein, so äaergern sich die Kinder nicht und die 
aelteren nehmen das Spiel ernster und nicht als ein Spiel für Kinder.
Polizei, ach die gute alte Polizei sollte dabei sein, aber nur eben als neben Figuren vor den man fluechten muss und die NORMALE
 Polizei Wagen fahren. Polizei trifft man dann nur Story-basiert, bei manchen Rennen und in Freier Fahrt an. Man sollte sich verstecken 
koennen, in Dunklen Gassen, in eigentlich unbefahrbaren Unterabdeckungen und in dunklen Ecken des Industrie Gebietes.
KEIN FAHNDUNGSLEVEL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL.
Eine sehr schoene Stadt mit vielen Strassen, Industrie Gebieten, einer kleinen Vorstadt Autobahnen und ein Flughafen gebiet
sollten dabei sein. 
Nur Mittelklasse Wagen bis ca 45.000€ keine Sportwagen wie Porsche, Mercedes, oldschool Autos müssen dabei sein, z.B Nissan Skyline GTR R34.
 Der Grundgedanke ist ja Jugendlich die illegale
Straßenrennen fahren. Selbst Autos wie der 240 SX sollten bis zum Schluss fahrbar sein, denn die Performance kommt durch die
komplett neuen Tuning Teilen wie Motor, Getriebe, Fahrwerk, Nitro und Turbo.
Der Spaß kommt durch das Tuning wobei man auch die Oldschool Neonröhren nehmen könnte, verschiedene Scheinwerfer und Rückspiegel.
Kein Sterne System ! ! ! Der Hauptpunkt sollte auf Individualität und Fahrerischen koennen gerichtet sein.
Drift rennen z.B in (verlassenen) leerstehenden Parkhäusern und verlassenen Strassen (Berghänge, Industriegebiet, Hafen etc.
Drag rennen wie in dem ersten "The Fast and Furious Teil" oder auf abgelegenen Strassen, spärlich befahrener Autobahn, Hafen usw.
Die KI sollte gut fahren koennen aber nicht zu gut damit man bei 5 Sec. Vorsprung die 300 Rufpunkte und nicht 200 oder 100 oder gar keine
 bekommt, aber auch nicht zu leicht auch gute Fahrer sollten ab und zu ein Rennen neustarten müssen.
Der Endboss faehrt als einziger einen sehr teuren Wagen, z.B eine Dodge Viper oder einen Porsche.
Zum Ende sollte man viel Geld angehaueft haben, Feinde haben die einen loswerden oder ihre Auto(s) wollen und Freunde die immer bei 
einem stehen wuerden. 
Die Feinde verfolgen einen, schiessen auf einen und dann flieht man aus der Stadt, nach dem letzten Boss, durch den Flughafen Richtung 
Kleinstadt Aussenbezirk wegrasend auf der Autobahn waehrend die Gegner im Hintergrund verschwinden, dann bleibt das Bild beim Schild "Bayview" 
stehen und man  sieht sein Auto fortfahren. Dann UNDERGROUND 3 und die Mitwirkenden, Abspann. 
-> FORSETZUNG waehre Underground 4 wenn EA Underground3 nicht versaut durch Geldgier und unqualifizierte Storyschreiber. 




Wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat das alles durchzulesen hat sich schon mehr Mühe gemacht als alle Entwickler bei EA bei allen NFS Spielen die EA produzierten.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Juni 2014)

Leider hat sich EA den Markt für die NFS - Teile selbst zerstört, indem sie (wie bei jeder anderen Marke aus dem Haus auch) jedes Jahr auf Teufel komm raus irgendeinen schnell zusammengeschusterten Ramsch veröffentlicht haben.

NFS-C hab ich auch noch gespielt. Davor aber längere Pause gehabt und eher NFS-3 und -4 gespielt, also zu Beginn der 3D-Kartenzeit.
Ein gut gemachtes Autorennen mit Karriere/Story-Modus würde ich aber auch wieder spielen.

Ob es das Wettrennen um meine Freizeit gegen BL2, LoL, meine Tochter o.a. "Dinge" gewinnen könnte, wüsste ich aber nicht  .


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde nicht mehr auf EA hoffen, die versauen eh alles. Ein gutes NFS wird es von EA nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Juni 2014)

Underground 1+2 waren gut, aber das war auch nur so weil es zur Richtigen Zeit mit dem Richtigen Setting angetreten sind. 
Da war der Steet Racer Hype noch aktuell, auch durch Fast and the Furious 1+2. Ich glaube aber nicht das es nochmal so Einschlagen wird wie die ersten 2 Teile.
Freu mich da schon eher auf C.A.R.S das macht noch den besten Eindruck von allen Rennspielen. Dabei ist es nicht mal Fertig. 
NFS braucht eine Komplett Renovierung oder ein neues Setting ala Death Race oder Interstate 76.


----------



## Vex24 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich denke schon das streetracing vorallem den jüngeren unter uns und die junggebliebenen begeistern könnte, würde EA es nicht versauen.
Bei CoD hat Aktivision auch eingesehen das es nach Ghosts elendig am verrecken ist deswegen geben/gaben sie dem neuen, kommenden Teil
3 Jahre und ein anderes Entwicklerstudio hat wird es zusammenschustern. Man müsste nur die Entwickler von NFS U1+2 mit in die Entwicklung des neuen
einbinden und schon hat man eine gute vorraussetzung für einen echten Underground Teil. Schonmal gemerkt das sie bei den neuen Need for Speed teilen
die Story, lassen wir mal das neue Mostwanted außenvor (/.-), egal wie schlecht sie ist, schon fast vor das eigentliche Thema stellt? NEED FOR SPEED ->>>AUTOS-<<<<
Nix Story, das gameplay muss stimmen egal ob man hunderte rennen meistern muss um das spiel zu gewinnen (Underground2 ) Tuning und Autos das sollte der Hauptbestandteil sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2014)

In meinen Augen hat NfS den Point of no Return deutlich überschritten. ich hätte mir am ehesten so etwas wie NfS Porsche gewünscht oder Motor City wo man mit Muscle Cars aus der Blütezeit rum heizte


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (3. Juni 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Da war der Steet Racer Hype noch aktuell, auch durch Fast and the Furious 1+2. Ich glaube aber nicht das es nochmal so Einschlagen wird wie die ersten 2 Teile.


Ich glaube sogar, dass SEHR viele Leute auf ein Underground 3 warten. Ich denke mal sowas wie die ersten zwei Teile + passende aktuelle Grafik würde heute noch genau so einschlagen. Erstmal bei der jetzigen Generation und dazu bei all jenen, die damals die Teile gesuchtet haben ohne Ende. Project Cars ist natürlich auch ein Kracher, aber NfS und Project Cars sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Bandicoot schrieb:


> NFS braucht eine Komplett Renovierung oder ein neues Setting ala Death Race oder Interstate 76.


Ich wär für 'ne Renovierung


----------



## Razor2408 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ein NfS Underground 3 sofort kaufen, aber die "moderne" Ausrichtung der meisten Spiele, sprich Fokus auf MP und dieses Drecks-Social-Gedöns, was keiner braucht, und keiner will, geht mir schon extrem auf die Nerven. Das beste NfS U3 wäre imo, wenn es wie Teil 2 aufgebaut wäre, offene Stadt, viel Tuning, die üblichen Rennen (Drag, Runden, Sprint), aber eine Storyline wie Most Wanted (2006). Das wird EA sowieso nie machen, die beharren weiter auf ihrem sinnlosen MP-Gedöns...


----------



## Galford (3. Juni 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Most Wanted (2006)


 

 2005.


 Warum wir eigentlich nicht der bereit existierende Thread genutzt. Ach ja ich weiß wieso: der OP meint, dass seine Meinung ja so wichtig ist, dass er nicht in einem bereits bestehenden Thread posten kann.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/269331-need-speed-underground-3-a.html


----------



## Psychopath (3. Juni 2014)

sooo schön die vergangenheit mit EA war....(NFS, C&C, etc...)

von mir bekommen sie keinen einzigen cent mehr, da sie die schönen alten serien vor den bug gefahren haben
(im wahrsten sinne des wortes)...

da gebe ich lieber das geld meinen kindern..


----------



## Vex24 (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn die mich die Story schreiben lassen würden und mindesten 2 Jahre für das neue NFS erübrigen könnten würde das Spiel so genial werden


----------



## Galford (3. Juni 2014)

Vex24 schrieb:


> Wenn die mich die Story schreiben lassen würden und mindesten 2 Jahre für das neue NFS erübrigen könnten würde das Spiel so genial werden



Ja, wenn es die Story für "Need for Speed: The Sims go Underground" sein soll - sicherlich.


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Juni 2014)

Vex24 schrieb:


> [...]und mindesten 2 Jahre für das neue NFS erübrigen könnten [...]



Tun sie doch, lies den bereits existierenden NFSU3-Thread durch.


----------

